# BMW 2DED CODE



## Adraza1 (Aug 25, 2021)

So I've already made a post about my 2008 528i having battery drain. Pretty much to sum it up, bought a new alternator + battery (registered already), 2 different mechanics checked and theres no power drain but they didn't check the modules, no RDC module in the car but the new one comes this Monday.

I scanned the car and got the "2DED power management, closed circuit current violation"

It said that the car was woken way too often during the rest phase, gonna post pictures below for reference.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Something obviously is waking the car up. Take it to a BMW specific shop or dealer. Usual suspects include but are not limited to water in the trunk, comfort access door handles and aftermarket accessories.


----------

